# black or white blue tonges



## bulionz (Aug 11, 2009)

hey just wondering if any1 on aps has black or white blueys post some pics


----------



## Chrisreptile (Aug 11, 2009)

Hypermelanistic and albino?


----------



## bulionz (Aug 11, 2009)

lol right


----------



## dixilizards (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hypermelanistic*

Here's our boy, he should be doing his thing with his girls at the moment.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 12, 2009)

Do u only use the pebles for pics dixilizards?


----------



## jahan (Aug 12, 2009)

very nice dixi


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 12, 2009)

Are these guy's tounges still blue? As I know sometimes with the albino blueys their tounge is pink.

Cheers


----------



## bulionz (Aug 12, 2009)

how much for black blue tongues


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 12, 2009)

bulionz said:


> how much for black blue tongues


 Check out Snake Rach's website, They have them for sale sometimes.


----------



## dixilizards (Aug 12, 2009)

Pebble use is just a coincidence. 

The tongues are still Blue, see pic


----------



## jordo (Aug 12, 2009)

I've got black AND white, does that count?


----------



## DragonOwner (Aug 12, 2009)

cool i love the look of the black blue tongue skinks they look lovely. Jordo yours looks nice too.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Aug 12, 2009)

i think for the blacks youll be looking at around $1500/2000?


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 12, 2009)

Hypermelanistic are about $1500 and Albinos are around $1200


----------



## KatshirT (Aug 14, 2009)

That is just crazy prices, how many people actually have hypermelanistic bluey's?

At that sort of prices you would think they would be pretty limited, (suppose thats why the prices are what they are), but seriously if people have these then they must be like a gold bar.... priceless

What do hets go for?


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Aug 14, 2009)

I swear SR had them for $400-$500 last season....I could be wrong tho.


----------



## miss2 (Aug 14, 2009)

one of my bluies "greg" has distinct black colourings, stripes down his sides and a black head, getting darker each shed so fingers crossed 

Jordo - what type of bluie is that and is there a certain name for the colour?, hes stunning


----------



## SuburbanMe (Aug 14, 2009)

it's a blotched Blue tongue Skink (Tiliqua Nigrolutea) - Possible Alpine/Lowland cross or Vic Alpine.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 14, 2009)

when i livedi n tas used to have a albino blotched blue tongue skink... it appeared in reptiles australia in the albino edition a while ago... tried breeding with him..well quiter a few people tried to use him on their girls... wasnt doing real successful before i moved.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 14, 2009)

:shock::shock: now that is a spunky looking animal...but I have a passion for anything different.
Not being into bluetongues at all, I assume these are not common, but are they available??
I could be VERY interested!!! lol
PM if anyone has any for sale..... Thanks. 


jordo said:


> I've got black AND white, does that count?


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Aug 15, 2009)

Interested in the profits that could be had Southside Morelia?


----------



## jordo (Aug 16, 2009)

miss2 said:


> Jordo - what type of bluie is that and is there a certain name for the colour?, hes stunning





SuburbanMe said:


> it's a blotched Blue tongue Skink (Tiliqua Nigrolutea) - Possible Alpine/Lowland cross or Vic Alpine.



Don't have info on locality but I'd also presume he's Vic form. Does anyone else out there have these alpines? I'd love to get him a nice black and white lady


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 20, 2009)

look_whos_talkin said:


> Interested in the profits that could be had Southside Morelia?


Mate, I don't keep reptiles to sell or breed for a profit, in fact I don't sell reptiles at all at this point in time or even before now.....! Anyone that knows me will tell you that....I keep reptiles because I have a passion for them and it's a hobby. 
It's a stunning animal and one I would like to have in my collection in a specially built enclosure for display purposes, which is my hobby. I work 50+ hours a week and find your comment disrespectful!


----------

